# Egg sharing advice



## CortneyWil (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi ladies so I recommended crgw to my sister to egg share as I also egg shared there and now have a beautiful 15 month old boy but wanted some advice.
My sister had her consultation last July and has had all her blood tests done and was accepted. However we never heard from them until she rang them last January to see what was going on, she then had an appt to sign consent forms. Is this right? Seems to be taking so long! We have sent an email stating our concerns with the slow process, as it only took me 5 months... signed up in August and had treatment in January and I was never matched just had the other half of my eggs in the egg bank! But apparently crgw no longer do the if not matched in 12 weeks then they start treatment and keep half the eggs in their egg bank.

Anyone egg sharing at crgw?


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hiya, have you heard back from your email yet? I would check if her profile is being handed out and ask how many recipients they have waiting xxx


----------



## CortneyWil (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks madameg nope haven’t heard back yet but have only sent it last night. We have been told there’s lots of recipients but I just think it’s bead being left from July to January with no communication!
How are you? Congratulations I see a bfp in your signature!! So pleased for you 
!


----------

